# Need work advice :D



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

So I interviewed for a new job today. The interview went great, the commute is non-existant (the place is 7 blocks from my house) and I am pretty sure I have the job if I want it. The problem is, I would be taking a 10% paycut and would have to pay 25% of my insurance premium. There is a possibility of more responsibility being added and the pay increased in the future but it's not a guarantee.

*Pros* - shorter commute (I would get back 2 hours of my life every day).

I would be able to go home and let my dogs out to play during my lunch break.

I would be working for a very well established and stable company.

I would probably have my own office (if you've worked in cubes you understand this is a big deal).

More time with my husband (not sure this belongs in the pros section ALL the time, lol).

*Cons* - 10% pay cut when we are already struggling and living paycheck to paycheck with what I make now.

I currently pay nothing out of pocket for my health benefits but have no dental where I would gain dental but have to pay 25% of the premium.

The president/owner, while funny during the interview would be my direct supervisor and I can see that his personality might become wearing (he was kind of a jackass).

A little background too, I still have a job but the CEO is being investigated for fraud and the company is in the hands of a Trustee. The company will likely be sold where I could keep my job but would have to change locations and there is no knowing where that office would be or how long a commute it would turn into, OR the company will be deemed unsellable and the assets liquidated. I spoke with my boss today and he said even if the company goes under I will likely have another several months of work to do, being in the accounting department, so I still have time to wait for a better offer, but I have been looking solidly for a month now and this was the first interview I've had.

So, my question is this, what would you do?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

How much do you normally spend on gas commuting?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

what would your options be should the present co. 
A.fold/move
B.how probable would it be that this job would be open in the future?
C.and would they be less viable with the pay.once your co. folds/moves,the new co.may know your dilema and hold you hostage.
D.Aimee said it,weigh the books.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would go with the new job.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Is there no prospect the new employer would match your current pay? If not it still seems like not a bad deal.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

aimee235 said:


> How much do you normally spend on gas commuting?


I don't, I take the bus, and I get a $75 transportation allowance, the bus pass is $108 a month so it costs me $33 a month to commute. Not a bad deal!



william williamson said:


> what would your options be should the present co.
> A.fold/move
> B.how probable would it be that this job would be open in the future?
> C.and would they be less viable with the pay.once your co. folds/moves,the new co.may know your dilema and hold you hostage.
> D.Aimee said it,weigh the books.


A. Either continue to commute (though I cannot see commuting further sound than I already do) or walk and collect unemployment until I find a new job, which I could have before that happens - which I would be able to do because leaving a job due to an unreasonable commute doesn't disqualify you from collecting Unemp.



aus_staffy said:


> Is there no prospect the new employer would match your current pay? If not it still seems like not a bad deal.


Nope, it was the first thing that was brought up in the interview, that the budget was strict and the 90% was the high range of their intended wages.

The thing is, I have settled before and I am at a point in my work experience where I don't feel like I should settle, especially when I still have a job. It seems assinine to accept a job for lower pay when I know I am worth so much more.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I understand your commitment to your value and worth.
I'm one of those whose lost alot of opportunity for work because of the overload of construction workers.
whats sad is americans are giving them jobs,and then they have to hire translators.and it's Govt. approved as a way of the times.
at least you have options.
I've been self employed,with my own business.now I have nothing.


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

Sometimes peace of mind and or less hassle is worth more than the pay. Sounds like your now job is a little shaky to boot. 

Construction: What construction jobs? And if you see something being built...it's all Mexicans.


----------



## jamielvsaustin (Aug 25, 2010)

I think you should wait it out. This is the first interview you've had. The commute sounds awesome, but dealing with a jackass constantly and remembering you are getting paid less might get to you over time. I would say if this is a play you absolutely love, it's the job of your dreams...but you have to deal with those things then don't waste another minute. But it does not sound like that job for you. 

You've got time. Start pounding pavement.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

IMO, if your current job is on shaky ground, I'd be more willing to take a pay cut and have the peace of mind of having a job in the future. It really is a tough call though since there's a chance you could keep your current job. I've seen too often though when a company gets bought out and they bring their own people in and/or like you said, having to relocate (not myself but has happened to a lot of people I know). There's something to be said though about having more time for yourself and your husband! Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well C I would acept the new job but keep looking for something better. Just because you accepted the job doesn't mean you have to stick with it.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Well C I would acept the new job but keep looking for something better. Just because you accepted the job doesn't mean you have to stick with it.


:goodpost: :clap: Those are my thoughts as well! Good luck with this Carriana.. but if it were me, I'd go with C, and continue to look elsewhere in the meantime. Like myself, for example, I manage a laundromat that's in walking distance from where I live (I can go out on my balcony and see the back of the building and the parking lot where I work), it literally takes me 5 minutes to walk to work, if I walk slowly. I'm making decent pay here, had 90 hrs on yesterday's check, 10 which were overtime (time and a half). Almost cleared $700 on yesterday's check after taxes (get paid every 2 wks). But... this is not the career field I want to be working in.. I want to get back into a vet clinic or grooming/boarding, or some sort of animal care field, so I'm continuously looking for another job. Will they pay me what I make here, and match the amount of hours? Probably not, but I'd be happier in that field, so a slight pay cut wouldn't hurt me too much. But, that's just my take on things, and my way of thinking..


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

coppermare said:


> Sometimes peace of mind and or less hassle is worth more than the pay. Sounds like your now job is a little shaky to boot.
> 
> Construction: What construction jobs? And if you see something being built...it's all Mexicans.


I've lost faith and hope for our Govt.I have no respect for it or the poopooliticians running the show.
now,touch that flag,or talk smack about soldiers or people doin the best they can,and it's time to put on your stompin boots.we gon git busy.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

It's a job - nuff said in this silly rollercoaster of economy.


All General Manager/Presidents are TYRANTS... Trust me . The only reason they have that position is because their pampered, spoiled hiney was given the position based on who HE knew or who his FATHER knew.

It's become an all to common experience of mine personally.

My advice, always keep your Game Face & always stay PROFESSIONAL. Take nothing personal, just a job. Good luck!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

I switched jobs 2 years ago. I was in Management, paid salary...blah blah. I knew that at some point, it would not be good, it was stressful. I wanted out before it all came crashing down and I was caught in the middle. (We were way out in the boonies and staff were hard to come by.) Anyways, I took a pay cut, I got 3 jobs while still employed. Took them all to see which one I liked, and stuck with it. Went from management to cleaning houses. It was a choice, a choice that I would personally repeat. I think if you are considering another job, it is probably time to go, and since you have another job waiting, it seems like now would be a good time. Good Luck! Go with your womens intuition.  I can tell you my life is better now, even if I'm a bit more broke then I was, I'm happier. But, I can look for another job anytime I want.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)

What if you factor in the 2 hour travel time which i am assuming you are not payed for everyday, roughly 20 hours per pay period. Are you still taking a pay cut or are you now making more money.. time is money


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I've decided to pass on the job. I cannot sell myself short, have done it in the past and have regretted it. I do love my current job (at least I did) but with all of the uncertainty swirling around I cannot stay there long term. I can however, stay there a bit longer. I spoke with my boss yesterday about it and he said that even if the company folds, as an accountant I would still have several months of work ahead of me so there is comfort in that. Plus, September is around the corner and a lot of places will be hiring soon so I should be seeing a lot more opportunities in the near future, I hope. 

I am taking a risk but it is one that I feel confident making because I am sure of my worth and I am not going to compromise on that. It's not just about money, it's about believing in myself. 

This may sound crazy to some of you but I have settled and taken the first job that was offered to me and for lower pay before and I ended up working there for 6 years and it was such an unhealthy environment for me. I hated every moment of my day because of that place and I won't do that to myself again. I am lucky now that I have a boss who is understanding and encouraging in my job search so I don't have to make up lies about why I am missing work for a job interview. I wouldn't have that in a new job. And I don't belive in taking a job just to look for something better.

Also, the commute doesn't bother me at all. I get my reading done on the bus 

Thank you all for your advice!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Carriana said:


> I am taking a risk but it is one that I feel confident making because I am sure of my worth and I am not going to compromise on that. It's not just about money, it's about believing in myself.


And that's what really matters. :clap: That you are confident with the decision. Good on ya for at least thinking it through, asking for advice, and taking the time to make a decision instead of jumping at the first opportunity.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, Carriana.. I can totally understand where you're coming from and I have the utmost respect for you. You did what's right for you and your family, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Carriana said:


> I've decided to pass on the job. I cannot sell myself short, have done it in the past and have regretted it. I do love my current job (at least I did) but with all of the uncertainty swirling around I cannot stay there long term. I can however, stay there a bit longer. I spoke with my boss yesterday about it and he said that even if the company folds, as an accountant I would still have several months of work ahead of me so there is comfort in that. Plus, September is around the corner and a lot of places will be hiring soon so I should be seeing a lot more opportunities in the near future, I hope.
> 
> I am taking a risk but it is one that I feel confident making because I am sure of my worth and I am not going to compromise on that. It's not just about money, it's about believing in myself.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you made the right choice. With the way things are you'd be in the same situation, best to stay where your happy. Sounds like you have a good boss too. Plus you never know how things could be months from now, things could turn for the better.


----------

